# Some kanji translation help



## cotedupy (Jan 31, 2021)

Many thanks as always to @KenHash and others who have helped me with these in the past! I was wondering if I could ask someone's services again... this is a 210mm Takohiki, which I understand to be NOS from a, now closed, store in Seki...


----------



## KenHash (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like Kouko 工戸　Kikusui 菊水
Kikusui is one of many many Family Crests. Kiku菊 is Chrysanthemum and Sui/Mizu 水　is water.


----------



## cotedupy (Feb 1, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Looks like Kouko 工戸　Kikusui 菊水
> Kikusui is one of many many Family Crests. Kiku菊 is Chrysanthemum and Sui/Mizu 水　is water.



Thank you once again!


----------

